# مساعدة في مشروعي " محاكاة الرادار ب matlab



## hussien safaa (12 مارس 2012)

اين اجد البرامج و الفكشنات التابعة للرادار 
لتطبيقة في برنامج الماتلاب
التابعة لكتاب 
Radar Systems Analysis and Design Using MATLAB


Bassem R. Mahafza
Huntsville, Alabama
January, 2000​


----------



## A.malla (12 مارس 2012)

بدك تكتبون بإيدك يا حبيب .....

وسؤالك بيوحي انك مو فهمان شو يعني برمجة من اساسو


----------



## hussien safaa (13 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم في البداية , هذة هي السنة الاولى لنا بدراسة برنامج matlab وبعدنا ندرس الاساسيات , وانا اخترت موضوع تصميم ب الماتلاب لاني اعتقدت انه سهل , وهو كذلك ولكن توجد بعض العقبات ربما تؤخر العمل بعض الشيء . لذا كلامك صحيح انا في بداية طريقي لفهم برمجة الmatlab , واعتبر اتخاذي لهذة الخطوة تحدي لنفسي لفهم عالم الmatlab بالرغم اني مازلت في البداية . لقد قراءت الكتاب ... ويقول فية صاحب الكتاب انه Note that all MATLAB programs and functions developed in this book can be downloaded from CRC Press Web Site “www.crcpress.com”. غير ان الموقع لم افتهم منه شيء .... وغالبا انه موقع غير مجاني . جربت ان اعمل للبرامج نسخ و لصق ... غير انه في هذة العملية يصير خطأ ... ويعطي error وكما قلت انا بعدني في الاساسيات يعني في بعض الحالات حتى الخطأ لا اعرف مكانة وان عرفت لا اعرف كيف اصححه . على كل حال ... انا مازلت في تحدي مع هذا البرنامج ... واحاول ان أقرا المزيد حوله . ولكن بحصولي على ملف الكودات فانه سوف يختصر لي الطريق و يوفر لي الوقت .... وهو موجود ب الانترنيت هذا الملف ,,, ولكن لا اعرف طريقة .


----------



## A.malla (13 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ...
أخي هاد الحكي يُسمع له .. والله يوفقك ويعطيك من علمو
بالنسبة للكودات موجودين أغلبون على الرابط التالي

http://www.crcpress.com/product/isbn/9781584885320

في ملفين حملون كلون كودات ماتلاب للرادار

وإذا بدك شي في الماتلاب لا تتردد بالسؤال:60:


----------



## hussien safaa (14 مارس 2012)

*مشكور أخوي العزيز على المساعدة 
اريد كتب تتكلم عن البرنامج matlab أغلب الكتب " سطحية " خاصة الي ب اللغة العربية . اذا تعرف موقع او كتاب جيد يتناول الماتلاب وبصورة اكثر عمق .
باللغة العربية بيكون افضل ... اما اذا يوجد فقط ب اللغة الانكليزية فلا بئس بذلك .
وبماذا تنصحني لفهم matlab ?*
__________________
سؤال:_
الان تم تحميل الملفين ثم حفظتهن في الامتداد
hussien/radar
طبعن قالوا لي انه يجب ان تضع كل الكودات والبرامج بملف واحد وتسمية radar مثلا , 
ثم ضغط star ,وتروح على اول خيار وهو اسم الحاسبة 
وتضع الملف الكامل هناك
الان
فتحت برنامج matlab وضغطت على ال 
file >new>script
تطلف نافذة جديدة 
تكتب البرنامج
الان ... بعد كتابة البرنامج اضغط على زر التنفيذ 
الي هو عبارة عن مثلث اخضر
تطلع تافذة جديدة تقول احفظ الملف !!!!!!!!!!
الان انا قبل اشوي تم حفظ جميع البرامج و الكودات في رابط معين ب الحاسبة
الان ماذا افعل ؟!
كيف انفذ البرنامج !؟

___________________________

واسف على الازعاج
​


----------



## A.malla (14 مارس 2012)

أول شي بتحطون في مجلد واحد وبتفتح اي ملف منون مباشرة وين ما بدك حط المجلد...
بعدها رح يسألك أنو تغير مسار مجلدات البرنامج إلى المسار الحالي فقلو نعم

لتنفيد أي فايل بس اكتب اسمو بالنافذة الرئيسية نافذة العمل

بالنسبة للمواقع عندك اهم موقع :
mathworks.com

بالنسبة للكتب ما في كتب بالعربي بس دائما وابدا استخدم help الماتلاب نفسه ... يعني افضل من احسن دورة
اول شي رح تتعذب بالانجليزي بس بعدها رح تتعود على طول 

بالتوفيق


----------



## hussien safaa (15 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
مشكلة الكود و البرامج و كيفية تطبيقها تم حلها و الحمد لله

الان _
عندما اطبق البرنامج الاول يقول لي​
??? Input argument "freq" is undefined.

Error in ==> soj_req at 5

lambda = c / freq;
​*
في برنامج الماتلاب يؤشر على اسفل بعض الكلمات بخط احمر
وعندما دققتها مع الكتاب وجدتها صحيحة
ربما الصورة في المرفقات سوف توضح ما يجري الان*

​


----------



## A.malla (15 مارس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...
الملاحظة الأولى : التابع soj_req أو أي تابع جاهز لازم تستدعي بطريقة صحيحة يعني في متغيرات لازم تعرّفها كما في التعليمة في السطر الأول من ملف التابع 

الملاحظة الثانية : لذلك الماتلاب عطاك خطأ انو freq مو معرف يعني لازم تدخلو عند الاستدعاء ورح اعطيك مثال في الاخير 

الملاحظة الثالثة : من ميزة الماتلاب انو بيعطيك رقم السطر الي فيو الخطأ فالرقم خمسة بدلك انو بالسطر الخامس من الملف لم يتم التنفيذ وبيعطيك كمان السبب عند استدعاء التابع مثلا عليك ان تكتب في نافذة العمل:

a=soj_req(6,200,3); .as follows 

حيث تخزن a كمتحول خرج والبراميترات الباقية توظف لعمليات ضمن التابع المستدعى

ملاحظة هامة : الأرقام التي وضعتها للتوضيح فقط يعني لا تستخدمها عليك قراءة الملف من الكتاب لمعرفة القيم المناسبة لمتغيرات الدخل بالتوفيق


----------

